# Should we "label" our posts?



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.

Since many of us begin our day with the forum I wonder if it would help if we "label" our posts and pictures by stating whether it is knit or a crochet related. Many forum members do both but for those who only knit OR crochet it might help when we have only a short amount of time to look at the forum. We can then come back to the other posts when we have more time to spend. I love to see it all but sometimes I can't do that all in one sitting.

Whatcha think?


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe just a K for knit and a C for crochet in the title?


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

I just read whatever is posted. If I'm not interested in the post after opening it I click back to Main and try the next one. Just because it is labeled crochet doesn't mean it won't apply to something I am knitting. I learn so much from others I don't want to limit what is offered.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Many people have posted before about this very subject, and it didn't appear to do much good.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've also said many times that if it's a joke or funny photo it would help if this was in the title. That way if I'm short of time I won't open those posts. My computer is slow and it takes forever, opening posts, finding they're not for me, closing them, opening the next etc., etc., Very frustrating, especially when they have titles that suggest they are a serious subject.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

When you can do both it doesn't matter


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've also said many times that if it's a joke or funny photo it would help if this was in the title. That way if I'm short of time I won't open those posts. My computer is slow and it takes forever, opening posts, finding they're not for me, closing them, opening the next etc., etc., Very frustrating, especially when they have titles that suggest they are a serious subject.


I have pretty much stopped browsing the chit-chat section for this very reason.
I would say about 80% of the posts are now jokes.
Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a good joke - every now and then.
I may now scan through the section about once a week to see if anyone has posted something other than a joke.
Where did the chit chat go??


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

andyjmcc said:


> When you can do both it doesn't matter


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

andyjmcc said:


> When you can do both it doesn't matter


But if you can't it DOES matter. And apparently some of us do have slow computers. Would it be too much to ask if those who post took those factors into consideration?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> andyjmcc said:
> 
> 
> > When you can do both it doesn't matter
> ...


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I totally agree that it would be a big help for those of us who are trying to use our KP time more efficiently, and it certainly won't take much time for posters. I, for one, would definitely appreciate it. Besides noting whether a post relates to knitting or crocheting, a general description would be helpful. For example, although I admire them, I don't see myself making shawls or baby clothes and if I know that a post relates to those, I only look if I have time to spare (which isn't usually the case). 
Jan


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

After reading this I thought I would go back and edit the title of my latest posting to put a "K" there .........unfortunately I have gone over the hour so am unable to.
I suppose it would only need a few people to put either K or C in the title then hopefully more people would follow suit xx


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do agree with all of you I think if only a few started putting a "C"or a "K" in front of there posts more would do it. I love to look at both posts because one day I would like to crochet something that does not turn round.lol lol Yes when I crochet It just turns into a circle. Any way I do like to look at all the pictures but time is a problem and want to just look at knit things. So know on my computer is a big "C" and a big "K" to remind me. Dh does not like it but Oh well...


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Strongly agree with this as relating to the cartoons/amusing cat pictures.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

It would be really nice if people were more descriptive in the title of their posts. Titles like "Help" can mean many things where "I need help with cast on" or I need help with yarn choices" doesn't leave things so wide open. Many people are very good about the title of their posts and adding knit or crochet to the title would just be that much better. I read both, although I am a better knitter than crocheter. Tips on both are really good to have but when time is limited knowing in advance would benefit those who have to make a choice.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I, too, look at KP first thing and would like to focus on just the knitting for now.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I can only crochet. I've tried knitting but can't get the hang of it. So the knitting posts are of no use to me. Though I do like to look at pictures of knitting or crochet. Those are last on my list.

I agree that a C or K would be very helpful. Especially when my time is short in the mornings before a doctors appointment.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I totally agree. I love to knit and can knit up a storm but I cannot crochet. While I love to look at and envy crochet work I would rather be able to know which postings are more in tune with me. As with many of you I start my day with KP while having my first cup of tea. It would be really helpful especially the "resources" section to know which postings are related to knitting.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Better titles altogether would be great, and make it easier to go back and re- read or bookmark a topic.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

If you look at the rules for posting, it already asks that we are quite specific in our choice of titles. I agree we should follow that, and I would love to see the C or K. Let's help each other out. That's what we're here for. If you feel you're a newbie who, so far, can only ask and not help, this is how you can help.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm totally with you, Ann. I, for one, will always put a "K" or a "C" in front of my posts from now on. I like the idea. Why not?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.
> 
> Since many of us begin our day with the forum I wonder if it would help if we "label" our posts and pictures by stating whether it is knit or a crochet related. Many forum members do both but for those who only knit OR crochet it might help when we have only a short amount of time to look at the forum. We can then come back to the other posts when we have more time to spend. I love to see it all but sometimes I can't do that all in one sitting.
> 
> Whatcha think?


Thank you for bringing this to the attention of KP. I have requested this in the past. I prefer to crochet and to focus on matters pertaining to that. The suggestion to put a simple "K" or "C" label on the post seems easy enough. Or maybe grouping them separately on the site? Morningstar


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Since it`s "Knitting Paradise" and primarily knitting related I think that when the post relates to crocheting, tatting or whatever; it would be a good idea to "label" it. If the reader knows absolutely nothing about crochet or tatting then they can see what the post is about and skip to the next one.Leaves more time for knitting..less time spent reading.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

My pet peeve is that lately the titles are practically non-descriptive: "who knows this" or "help with ..." You have to open the post to see what it is. This is annoying and takes unnecessary time ... think how many rows we all could get done. Now I.m reading only posts with explicit titles.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

As RavinRed said..this has been a topic here many times before..

Most do as they please in a post..and IF you mess up...Admin will move your post or send you a PM...

I do both knit and crochet too many years to count...
IMHO...it would like be nailing jello to a tree to get everyone to cooperate...


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Since the forum is "Knitting Paradise" I think that crochet,tatting etc. should be "labelled". Those who have slow computers or who want to do their craft rather than spend a lot of time reading about it would probably appreciate it.I do both Knitting and Crochet myself but come to this site for knitting and others for crochet, quilting and other handicrafts. Just a "C" for crochet or a "T" for tatting would be very helpful


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

I think its a good idea to put K or C also. I try to be as de4scriptive as possible with the title so people will know what it is. I will try to remember the K or C in future although a lot of my stuff does have K + C in it!.......Sue


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree that it would be good if people were more descriptive in their titles. "help for my MIL" or similar does not mean anything, I rarely open these but when I did the other day I found the actual subject matter very interesting.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I knit but I have been amazed at some of the crochet projects as in "Gee, I didn't know you could do that" so I would continue to look at both.

Though I do agree that posts could be more desriptive, but not obsessive: sweater is enough, but new projects doesn't give useful info.

Just my $


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

More descriptive titles would be great. I had the world's slowest worst internet connection and would spend lots of time waiting for posts to come up that really weren't of interest to me. Now that I made the plunge and pay big bucks for wireless I have a limit on usage so although it's fast it's using up my allowed usage. Posts titled "My latest creation" leave me clueless as to whether this is something I really want to see or not. Of course I always click on those because who wants to miss the most adorable baby sweater ever or neatest chemo cap pattern on the universe! LOL


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This requests has been made many many times. It does not seem to make a difference to most people. 
It would also be wonderful if a pattern link was posted with a picture. This also has been requested. 
I am not an animal lover and do not care to open a picture of a cat or dog. It would be nice if these were labeled.
As long as I am on my soapbox, I also think it could be dangerous to ask for medical advice on the forum. Your trained medical professional is the one to contact for this information.


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

It wouldalso be helpful if people labeled pattern as Baby or Adult. It's frustrating to open "Lovely Sweater" and fid it's for children.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think it would help. 
People are people and don't always KNOW what to call the new post;
aren't good typists or spellers; or
are pushed for time.
That said, I DO agree that such titles as "Joke", "Pattern confusion", etc., MIGHT help a little. There are already built-in classifications that the folks don't always use....


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Linday said:


> It would be really nice if people were more descriptive in the title of their posts. Titles like "Help" can mean many things where "I need help with cast on" or I need help with yarn choices" doesn't leave things so wide open. Many people are very good about the title of their posts and adding knit or crochet to the title would just be that much better. I read both, although I am a better knitter than crocheter. Tips on both are really good to have but when time is limited knowing in advance would benefit those who have to make a choice.[/quote
> 
> I agree that it would help if everyone would be more descriptive in the titles of all posts. I also think people do their own selective editing of which posts they read without even being aware of it. There are some threads that I don't read. Administration has done a good job of creating threads for various topics that help.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


Please, please, please don't cut down on your funnies as I love them! I think we all know our way round KP and can choose to open posts or not, depending on what section they are in. I usually go to chit-chat first and then main or pictures, depending. I love this site just the way it is and even look at posts about machine knitting, although I couldn't tell one if I saw one, because I am interested. Interested in knitting, crochet and people. I, for one, love KP just the way it is

:thumbup:


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I like all of the suggestions for clarifying our posts. I also appreciate the "AG" delineation, since you'll probably never find me making anything American Girl. Love the thoughtful ideas and responses to every topic here on KP.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I really don't think we need that as most of us love to look at all and can learn so much. I do not crochet any longer and knit now but I still can give advice for crocheting as I did it most of my life and I still need all the help I can get with knitting.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

Great idea. I love crochet too and am happy to see more crochet post comming thru.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

I agree that putting a K or C would be helpful. Also something I would like to see is when someonezposts a picture of their work if they would give us the name of the pattern and where it came from. This would be of great help for to us ladies who do not get out to shop much. Thanks to all you ladies who have posted patterns .

Dakota Sun


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


I love your funny stuff...I will often send one to my kitting buddies, and cheer up their day! I have even saved some and used as my desktop here at work - keep 'em coming...

Labeling K or C is good, better titles is very good; I knit and crochet, so I have to say that I probably go by the titles more. I ususally look at the picture and links sections, and it is often the title is that prompts me to open or not. As for me and all the KPers out there, I will try to remember to label and always use more descriptive titles in the future.

btw, it was the title that prompted me to open this one...

susieO


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Justme said:


> I really don't think we need that as most of us love to look at all and can learn so much. I do not crochet any longer and knit now but I still can give advice for crocheting as I did it most of my life and I still need all the help I can get with knitting.


I like the idea of "choice," since there are some who only crochet, some who only knit, and even more who do both. Is a "C" or a "K" a true inconvenience?


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> This requests has been made many many times. It does not seem to make a difference to most people.
> It would also be wonderful if a pattern link was posted with a picture. This also has been requested.
> I am not an animal lover and do not care to open a picture of a cat or dog. It would be nice if these were labeled.
> As long as I am on my soapbox, I also think it could be dangerous to ask for medical advice on the forum. Your trained medical professional is the one to contact for this information.


Well said.... I totally agree to open a post to see a cat trying to get into a fridge or some other antics drives me nuts.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes! K = knit, C = crochet, MK = machine knit


----------



## KayDee321 (Jan 2, 2012)

Definitely agree!



Ann DeGray said:


> When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.
> 
> Since many of us begin our day with the forum I wonder if it would help if we "label" our posts and pictures by stating whether it is knit or a crochet related. Many forum members do both but for those who only knit OR crochet it might help when we have only a short amount of time to look at the forum. We can then come back to the other posts when we have more time to spend. I love to see it all but sometimes I can't do that all in one sitting.
> 
> Whatcha think?


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


Don't let the opinions of a few change what you are doing; I notice that your postings always have a "following" -- and everyone can use a good laugh!! So post on.... (and I'm not even a cat lover, and I get a laugh from your postings!)


----------



## sblanch (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't post often, but read every day and love the fact that there are very few "rules" or "good practices" required by the folks. This is a place from which all handcrafters can learn. Remember the saying "You can"t please 100% of the people 100% of the time". It is an open forum and I never have to be concerned about running into foul language or unseemly pictures. It also is a site that all ages can enjoy. I think we are very fortunate to be able to hear from folks that are up in their years who are filled with wisdom and experience, but also hear from the humorous or ones who are filled with love for their pets and family. I understand the slow computer issue, but I would rather take my time to pick and choose what I want to read than to discourage anyone from posting. I recently read an article about a person at work who was trying to organize a party and after numerous e-mails, suggestions, things people wanted or did not want, the organizor became so frustrated that they just cancelled the party. This web site is fantastic just the way it is. The designers and administrators should be complimented as well as those who post.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

sblanch said:


> I don't post often, but read every day and love the fact that there are very few "rules" or "good practices" required by the folks. This is a place from which all handcrafters can learn. Remember the saying "You can"t please 100% of the people 100% of the time". It is an open forum and I never have to be concerned about running into foul language or unseemly pictures. It also is a site that all ages can enjoy. I think we are very fortunate to be able to hear from folks that are up in their years who are filled with wisdom and experience, but also hear from the humorous or ones who are filled with love for their pets and family. I understand the slow computer issue, but I would rather take my time to pick and choose what I want to read than to discourage anyone from posting. I recently read an article about a person at work who was trying to organize a party and after numerous e-mails, suggestions, things people wanted or did not want, the organizor became so frustrated that they just cancelled the party. This web site is fantastic just the way it is. The designers and administrators should be complimented as well as those who post.


You so very nicely said what I was thinking.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Perhaps a separate topic for crocheting could be offered by the forum newsletter, as the machine knitting topics are separated. Then we don't have to rely so much on each individual to remember their c or their k. I still would look at everything as I love it all whether it is personally useful or not...my computer is fast though and that does make a difference.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

yankeecatlady said:


> sblanch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't post often, but read every day and love the fact that there are very few "rules" or "good practices" required by the folks. This is a place from which all handcrafters can learn. Remember the saying "You can"t please 100% of the people 100% of the time". It is an open forum and I never have to be concerned about running into foul language or unseemly pictures. It also is a site that all ages can enjoy. I think we are very fortunate to be able to hear from folks that are up in their years who are filled with wisdom and experience, but also hear from the humorous or ones who are filled with love for their pets and family. I understand the slow computer issue, but I would rather take my time to pick and choose what I want to read than to discourage anyone from posting. I recently read an article about a person at work who was trying to organize a party and after numerous e-mails, suggestions, things people wanted or did not want, the organizor became so frustrated that they just cancelled the party. This web site is fantastic just the way it is. The designers and administrators should be complimented as well as those who post.
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth! I like KP just the way it is. If I'm not interested in something I just go on the next one. And I personally like some of the cute and funny things. It's good not to be so serious all the time. Have some fun along the way.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i say label the posts. it helps folks who want to know, "k or c" and for those who don't care, they can continue to read everything. i think it's a great idea.


----------



## bserrett (May 6, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I've also said many times that if it's a joke or funny photo it would help if this was in the title. That way if I'm short of time I won't open those posts. My computer is slow and it takes forever, opening posts, finding they're not for me, closing them, opening the next etc., etc., Very frustrating, especially when they have titles that suggest they are a serious subject.


I just started on this forum, but I think that jokes and such should be indicated in subject line. I joined for knitting and crochet; my jokes I get from my Facebook. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've also said many times that if it's a joke or funny photo it would help if this was in the title. That way if I'm short of time I won't open those posts. My computer is slow and it takes forever, opening posts, finding they're not for me, closing them, opening the next etc., etc., Very frustrating, especially when they have titles that suggest they are a serious subject.


If it's just a joke or funny photo it's supposed to go in the Chit-chat topics.

I think it's time for admin to maybe send out a reminder about the different types of topics. I've seen requests for yarn and introductions in the "general" section.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, I am up to page 3 on this subject----So now we have labels for knitting or crocheting or tatting or blah, blah, blah.
And we have labels for Adults, babies, tween, toddlers, men, women, ................
And, we have titles that are more descriptive..........
I am still on modem dial up and there is nothing slower than that I can assure you. And, it looks like I am the only one who feels this way.........but, I enjoy reading every post. The only one I slide by are the machine knitting because I have no machine and cannot help anyone and do no need help with one. But, I love the jokes in Chit Chat because I always being my day with coffee and hopefully a huge belly laugh as I read that topic first.
I am home, I can knit or crochet as I please, so I am not in a rush to do anything. What will happen to me if I am a little late for an appointment? They gonna eat me?? Same for those who work, so, you are late what they gonna do? Fire you? Or what if you miss doing a couple rows of your pattern? It is like the person who comes flying around you on the road, only to be met again beside you at the traffic light-------he got ahead, but, I caught up and I did not break the speed limit or practically run somone over, and I am still in the same place at the same time as they are!
This site is supposed to be relaxing----so, relax----enjoy others people's posts and pictures, life is short. And, I am speaking from someone who knows that very well. I don't get in a rush about about anything anymore.
Sorry this was a missle, but, you could have just clicked off me! LOL


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry, duplicate post. My computer had a memory malfunction.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.
> 
> Since many of us begin our day with the forum I wonder if it would help if we "label" our posts and pictures by stating whether it is knit or a crochet related. Many forum members do both but for those who only knit OR crochet it might help when we have only a short amount of time to look at the forum. We can then come back to the other posts when we have more time to spend. I love to see it all but sometimes I can't do that all in one sitting.
> 
> Whatcha think?


if the subject isn't stated in the subject line I don't click on it...don't have time to read every post.
things like "do you know..." etc


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been reading the news letter in the mornings. I only go into the main part of the forum in the evenings 'sometimes' I agree if in the title the "Post" was clear... I have seen some real doozies....LOL or someone just posts their name and we have no clue what its about...
The only way to get the title of our posts to be more clear of what they are about is for a thread like this to go through every few weeks or months...
I personally think that all the baby things are adorable... but with 1 cup of coffee and limited time and (knock on wood) Absolutly NO BABIES in my life or near future I have no interest to look at all the cute adorable baby projects.. I am sure those who don't own dogs feel the same... or those who have no interest in toy's... etc... 
So like I said ... it would be nice if this would go through every so often so that the new memebers could understand how to post and for those of us old timers to be more careful about our posts..


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> Many people have posted before about this very subject, and it didn't appear to do much good.


Too bad the web designers can't add sections entitled "knit" and "crochet" - according to your statement this is an ongoing problem.

For me I definitely would like them separated to save my time. Enough time is spent reading what's of value to me - don't need to waste time opening/closing comments that aren't pertinent to me.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

None of this bothers me at all. I'm pretty old and have seen everything and just go with the flow.....I'm a knitter and can crochet and I love the jokes and if I don't like a subject line I just don't open it.....My only problem now is that I can't add attachments as when I click on send it deletes the attachment!! :thumbdown:


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Linday said:


> It would be really nice if people were more descriptive in the title of their posts. Titles like "Help" can mean many things where "I need help with cast on" or I need help with yarn choices" doesn't leave things so wide open. Many people are very good about the title of their posts and adding knit or crochet to the title would just be that much better. I read both, although I am a better knitter than crocheter. Tips on both are really good to have but when time is limited knowing in advance would benefit those who have to make a choice.


I agree.


----------



## annh69 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ladies we deal with abbreviations in our work...how difficult would it be to do the same in our titles! Lets remember we all have our reasons but some do work, have kids to tend to ,some of us don't work ,and some have slow computers..we have all been in the same situations in one time in our lives!!! I love all the topics in this forum and all I can do is crochet but I do enjoy the other things when I have the time!!!!!!
I will from now on make a reference to whatever in my title, it is not to much to do for my ladies in the forum!!!!!


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

You know, you are talking my language completely. I feel and this is personally, it is of great service to put as much info into the opening subject as possible, I don't knit, just crochet, and of course, I do sometimes read the knit, if it is good info, but do hate opening something only to find it is worthless, senseless joke, or whatever. I also skip the chitchat area, and just look for things that interest me. I love this site, such friendly and helpful NEIGHBORS , as I love to call you all, and am hoping this can be resolved as easily as it sounds. I for one will surely try to remember to post a C in anything that I post, but of course, there is always that time when I would forget I am sure.
This has been a great topic to explore, and let's hope things go right due to talking it thru.
Sammi


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

sblanch said:


> I don't post often, but read every day and love the fact that there are very few "rules" or "good practices" required by the folks. This is a place from which all handcrafters can learn. Remember the saying "You can"t please 100% of the people 100% of the time". It is an open forum and I never have to be concerned about running into foul language or unseemly pictures. It also is a site that all ages can enjoy. I think we are very fortunate to be able to hear from folks that are up in their years who are filled with wisdom and experience, but also hear from the humorous or ones who are filled with love for their pets and family. I understand the slow computer issue, but I would rather take my time to pick and choose what I want to read than to discourage anyone from posting. I recently read an article about a person at work who was trying to organize a party and after numerous e-mails, suggestions, things people wanted or did not want, the organizor became so frustrated that they just cancelled the party. This web site is fantastic just the way it is. The designers and administrators should be complimented as well as those who post.


For someone who doesn't post often, this is the best response I have read. We are all different and no matter what changes are made, it would not please everyone. I say just enjoy the forum 'as is' and be thankful we have this wonderful paradise to come to. sblanch, you should post more often - you have a lot to say.

And cathy 47, I love your cat pics. I always send them to my DIL, the consumate cat lover, to brighten her day.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

annh69 said:


> Ladies we deal with abbreviations in our work...how difficult would it be to do the same in our titles! Lets remember we all have our reasons but some do work, have kids to tend to ,some of us don't work ,and some have slow computers..we have all been in the same situations in one time in our lives!!! I love all the topics in this forum and all I can do is crochet but I do enjoy the other things when I have the time!!!!!!
> I will from now on make a reference to whatever in my title, it is not to much to do for my ladies in the forum!!!!!


Love your attitude!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> sblanch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't post often, but read every day and love the fact that there are very few "rules" or "good practices" required by the folks. This is a place from which all handcrafters can learn. Remember the saying "You can"t please 100% of the people 100% of the time". It is an open forum and I never have to be concerned about running into foul language or unseemly pictures. It also is a site that all ages can enjoy. I think we are very fortunate to be able to hear from folks that are up in their years who are filled with wisdom and experience, but also hear from the humorous or ones who are filled with love for their pets and family. I understand the slow computer issue, but I would rather take my time to pick and choose what I want to read than to discourage anyone from posting. I recently read an article about a person at work who was trying to organize a party and after numerous e-mails, suggestions, things people wanted or did not want, the organizor became so frustrated that they just cancelled the party. This web site is fantastic just the way it is. The designers and administrators should be complimented as well as those who post.
> ...


I agree! And, what about the items that are knit with a crochet link or border...mark them K, and a little C? Where would it stop? And will we need the knitting and crochet police? Sometimes too many rules take all the fun out of something...


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I asked this same thing a while ago. For me, it's not a time issue as much as a physical one. I can only sit so long at the computer. I enjoy seeing everything but, unfortunately, due to a slow computer link I almost have to only focus on things posted some way related to knits. 

As someone else suggested, why not give CROCHET its own Forum Topic block as we have loom and machine? They certainly deserve it; That way those that wish to focus on that alone would have a place for it!


----------



## GR8knitwit (Feb 20, 2012)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > sblanch said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nbaker said:


> I just read whatever is posted. If I'm not interested in the post after opening it I click back to Main and try the next one. Just because it is labeled crochet doesn't mean it won't apply to something I am knitting. I learn so much from others I don't want to limit what is offered.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Often a topic that does start out with knitting (or crochet) does also talk about the crochet things that can be added to the item. So really it is pointless to have labels on every topic. If it is a topic that you are really not interested in, then move on to another topic. You can always figure out (without any difficulty) if the topic is knitting or crochet in the first few lines. The knitting and crochet terminologies are very different from each other.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I decided to chime in on this. We all have different tastes. Some of us like baby clothes, some don't. Some like knitted toys, some don't. Some love cartoon jokes, some don't. It's good we are all different. So, out of consideration for others...why not make our titles more descriptive? It's certainly is not a big deal to do it. If you are posting a cartoon, just say so. If you are posting a picture of a crocheted bear, say so, etc. Sometimes I think people are trying to be clever with their titles, when what we really need is a descriptive title instead. That's my 2 cent's woth. Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

annh69 said:


> Ladies we deal with abbreviations in our work...how difficult would it be to do the same in our titles! Lets remember we all have our reasons but some do work, have kids to tend to ,some of us don't work ,and some have slow computers..we have all been in the same situations in one time in our lives!!! I love all the topics in this forum and all I can do is crochet but I do enjoy the other things when I have the time!!!!!!
> I will from now on make a reference to whatever in my title, it is not to much to do for my ladies in the forum!!!!!


There are at least half of the KP members who post on here already who have no clue about what the rules and regulations state as it pertains to the KP forums. I see postings every day that break these rules and regulations and so many of them are KP members of a year or more. How do suppose that also following the "correct" posting topic of knit or crochet would be followed? Leave things alone as they are. The KP forums work well and for those who claim to not have enough time to sit and read everything, well, it is called prioritize and get on with life. Not everyone will be accomodated all of the time.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I love KP just as it is but I do realise that not everyone has as much time as us retirees. It would not take a lot of time to be more specific and since it is one of the rules of the forum let's do it. Edith M


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

nbaker said:


> I just read whatever is posted. If I'm not interested in the post after opening it I click back to Main and try the next one. Just because it is labeled crochet doesn't mean it won't apply to something I am knitting. I learn so much from others I don't want to limit what is offered.


I agree with you. I can click through quite quickly, there are knitting posts I may not be interested in too.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> annh69 said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies we deal with abbreviations in our work...how difficult would it be to do the same in our titles! Lets remember we all have our reasons but some do work, have kids to tend to ,some of us don't work ,and some have slow computers..we have all been in the same situations in one time in our lives!!! I love all the topics in this forum and all I can do is crochet but I do enjoy the other things when I have the time!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbup:

Prioritizing and scheduling of ones' time should fall on the shoulders of the member.
I would say that there are alot of members who have "busy" schedules, life events and such that get in the way of time scheduling...
So why should the forum as a whole have to change to fit the busy schedules? :?: 
Just because someone has a Dr.'s appointment first thing in the morning and cuts into the time spent here with that first cup of coffee...
What's the problem? Read the forum when you return home.


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I would really appreciate it if all titles were More descriptive. When a title just says help I have no idea if I can until I read the whole post. I would love to be able to look at title and know exactly what the post pertains to. 
Just my thoughts
Gail


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.
> 
> Since many of us begin our day with the forum I wonder if it would help if we "label" our posts and pictures by stating whether it is knit or a crochet related. Many forum members do both but for those who only knit OR crochet it might help when we have only a short amount of time to look at the forum. We can then come back to the other posts when we have more time to spend. I love to see it all but sometimes I can't do that all in one sitting.
> 
> Whatcha think?


I would be happy if people would just keep chit chat in the "chit chat" category! Seems there are still too many instances of people including topics in the knit/crochet category that have little - if anything- to do with actually knitting or crocheting. And God help you if you politely suggest to the contributor that they might want to move the post to the chit chat category.

One of my other pet peeves is when someone posts a qestion and several people respond with "I dont know". 
Sorry but I dont get it. Why respond if you cannot offer help or suggest a solution?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> There are at least half of the KP members who post on here already who have no clue about what the rules and regulations state as it pertains to the KP forums. I see postings every day that break these rules and regulations and so many of them are KP members of a year or more. How do suppose that also following the "correct" posting topic of knit or crochet would be followed? Leave things alone as they are. The KP forums work well and for those who claim to not have enough time to sit and read everything, well, it is called prioritize and get on with life. Not everyone will be accomodated all of the time.


I don't think anyone who advocates more descriptive titles is requesting more "rules and regulations". We'd just like to point out that it would make life a little easier for a good many of us who need to prioritize if people get used to making it clearer in their titles what their post is about. Unfortunately, many members find they have to skip over posts that don't let them know if the contents will be of interest. 
Jan


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > There are at least half of the KP members who post on here already who have no clue about what the rules and regulations state as it pertains to the KP forums. I see postings every day that break these rules and regulations and so many of them are KP members of a year or more. How do suppose that also following the "correct" posting topic of knit or crochet would be followed? Leave things alone as they are. The KP forums work well and for those who claim to not have enough time to sit and read everything, well, it is called prioritize and get on with life. Not everyone will be accomodated all of the time.
> ...


No, they aren't requesting *more* rules...
what is being said is that there is already rules to be descriptive in the title...
and this is *not* being followed in more than one area of the forum.


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree!
G


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


Don't you dare stop posting as you have been doing. I look forward each day to cute pictures and funny things. We all need a little humor in our lives and if you are one who doesn't, just stay out of the areas where these things are posted. I do find some benefit to "C" or "K" for those who don't do both and also if the item in question is for a baby/child or adult. Otherwise the section for non knittin/crocheting should be open to reasonable comments


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Why not? Are not the machine knitters separated? Why not the crocheters? I wish we had spell check. I always have wished for that. I'm quite sure I just spelled crocheters incorrectly.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a dyed-in-the-wool (please excuse the pun) knitter, but I like to see and hear about what the crochet folks are doing.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Wouldn't matter for me in the pictures section because I look at every photo that is posted. I love to see what everyone has made no matter the craft.
I do agree that a post that starts with 'HELP' is not helpful at all but if I do not have the ability to help in that instance, I just move on. It really doesn't bother me personally. I would look anyway because I might get some useful info too.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

My two cents:
I don't crochet and don't have any interest in seeing the crochet items any more than the machine knit items (no interest there either). I would be happier if they were in their own section. I also wish those who can't spell could spell better, and those who post fuzzy pictures would take better ones. But that is not in my control any more than the other. Life is messy, so is KP to some extent. Big deal.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

mernie said:


> Why not? Are not the machine knitters separated? Why not the crocheters? I wish we had spell check. I always have wished for that. I'm quite sure I just spelled crocheters incorrectly.


Spelled correctly...


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I like to see needlework of any kind so it doesn't bother me. Never have mastered crochet.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree: I knit and crochet so will try and remember to put either a K or C in the heading of any more posts I make.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> For example, although I admire them, I don't see myself making shawls or baby clothes and if I know that a post relates to those, I only look if I have time to spare (which isn't usually the case).
> Jan


I wish posters would describe pictures a bit more in the caption of their posts. I'm usually in a hurry (because I'm at work). Posts described only as "my latest" or "finally done" or "look what I made" usually get opened last or "saved until later" but I don't always make it back, so wonder what I've missed.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> I decided to chime in on this. We all have different tastes. Some of us like baby clothes, some don't. Some like knitted toys, some don't. Some love cartoon jokes, some don't. It's good we are all different. So, out of consideration for others...why not make our titles more descriptive? It's certainly is not a big deal to do it. If you are posting a cartoon, just say so. If you are posting a picture of a crocheted bear, say so, etc. Sometimes I think people are trying to be clever with their titles, when what we really need is a descriptive title instead. That's my 2 cent's woth. Have a good day, everyone.


Agree 100%. No one is saying no more jokes or cartoons etc., just label them so we know what we're opening.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

mea said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > For example, although I admire them, I don't see myself making shawls or baby clothes and if I know that a post relates to those, I only look if I have time to spare (which isn't usually the case).
> ...


Yikes...just realized this is a LONG thread. sorry if this point has already been mentioned.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Wouldn't matter for me in the pictures section because I look at every photo that is posted. I love to see what everyone has made no matter the craft.
> I do agree that a post that starts with 'HELP' is not helpful at all but if I do not have the ability to help in that instance, I just move on. It really doesn't bother me personally. I would look anyway because I might get some useful info too.


Yes "help" can mean anything from "I can't master this pattern" to "my husbands goin to kill me!". I can't ignore "help" just in case it's a real cry for help.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

You are a woman after my own heart. I can only knit and can never see a time when I will be remotely interested in crocheting. I get fed up with having to go backwards and forwards because the title is not specific enough. Sometimes I don't get to look at everything due to wasting time looking at crocheting questions or pictures. Here in UK we don't wear shawls like most posters on this forum so I bypass anything that involves shawls (beautiful as they may be!).

I also agree about the jokes and cat pictures - they just take up space!!



Ann DeGray said:


> When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.
> 
> Since many of us begin our day with the forum I wonder if it would help if we "label" our posts and pictures by stating whether it is knit or a crochet related. Many forum members do both but for those who only knit OR crochet it might help when we have only a short amount of time to look at the forum. We can then come back to the other posts when we have more time to spend. I love to see it all but sometimes I can't do that all in one sitting.
> 
> Whatcha think?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

sblanch said:


> I don't post often, but read every day and love the fact that there are very few "rules" or "good practices" required by the folks. This is a place from which all handcrafters can learn. Remember the saying "You can"t please 100% of the people 100% of the time". It is an open forum and I never have to be concerned about running into foul language or unseemly pictures. It also is a site that all ages can enjoy. I think we are very fortunate to be able to hear from folks that are up in their years who are filled with wisdom and experience, but also hear from the humorous or ones who are filled with love for their pets and family. I understand the slow computer issue, but I would rather take my time to pick and choose what I want to read than to discourage anyone from posting. I recently read an article about a person at work who was trying to organize a party and after numerous e-mails, suggestions, things people wanted or did not want, the organizor became so frustrated that they just cancelled the party. This web site is fantastic just the way it is. The designers and administrators should be complimented as well as those who post.


Amen Sister!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the idea of more descriptive titles in general, and a K or C in specifics. If everyone does not do it, who cares? At least if some of us do it will be a help and something others may see the value of and eventually follow. Often I have come across topics that were quite interesting, but the titles were so vague that few bothered to look. It would also make searches a lot easier.

I don't think anyone is complaining about the types of posts, just consideration for those who have limited abilities (time or computer issues) to be able to read the posts that interest them the most, first.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't have strong feelings about separating knitting from crocheting, but I would like to see a separate section for toys and doll clothes.....or maybe a separate section for "garments and other wearables." I don't have any interest in making toy animals or doo dads. I may be the only one who feels this way, though.

Selecting a good subject for one's messages would help so that those who aren't interested can skip over them.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, so there is 7 pages now worth of comments and has anyone made any miraculous changes??? No, BUT, everyone that has wanted to has commented and expressed their desires. We all know what we WISH we had, (I wish I had a lunch bag full of $100 bills, but, I don't) and none of you have changed a thing. But, don't you realize that here in paradise you are allowed to voice your opinions about anything? Has it not dawned on just one of you that you have spent alot of time watching this post when you could have been doing something really constructive? Like looking at all the beautiful hand work that is pictured without regard to race color or creed? Can't you just admire all of the beautiful work of others without complaining? This is what wastes my time, (my choice) not whether someone spells correctly, or puts a C or a K for crying out loud. You cannot please everyone. And, if they put a separate place for crocheters, what will you complain about next? And if they add spell check, then what? And if EVERYONE starts putting c or k or a better discription in the title, then what can you find to complain about. 
Life is short ladies. Learn to look for the beauty of the work, the beauty of the individuals here in paradise. This is supposed to be for our pleasure. I am not pleased that we look for things to complain about so often.
My life is short and I want to enjoy my time to laugh to congratulate people to encourage people to share their joys and sorrows Please let's put a stop to this now. It is very upsetting.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree with all of you. Unfortunately, too many people think that the word knitting encompasses all yarn crafts. We know it doesn't. I am always disappointed that Knitting Paradise means both yarn crafts. It would be great if there was another forum called Crocheting Paradise. I once belonged to a group called, People who Knit. Most of the members crocheted.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I DEFINITELY think we should label our posts!!

Hazel


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Bettylex said:


> I don't have strong feelings about separating knitting from crocheting, but I would like to see a separate section for toys and doll clothes.....or maybe a separate section for "garments and other wearables." I don't have any interest in making toy animals or doo dads. I may be the only one who feels this way, though.
> 
> Selecting a good subject for one's messages would help so that those who aren't interested can skip over them.


I think that'd be great! How many times have I skipped over a message because the title didn't tell me what the message was about? It'd be nice if we could be more specific AND label our posts fo knitting or crocheting or spinning (there seem to be a number of spinners on this forum, too).

Just my $.02. BTW, I don't find this discussion upsetting at all. I think it's instructive and helpful. Now, let's start implementing specific titles and labels.

Hazel


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree that a simple of label could save a lot of time. Good idea.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I know. First we had yarn snobs...now it's forum snobs. I love to look at everyone's works, jokes, cats, dogs, knit, crochet or spelling. I have learned so much from looking at the "not really interested" topics. There is often a link or a kind word that speaks to me in the most unexpected places. Sometimes the crochet patterns are convertible and vice versa. If some folks don't have time before dashing off to work or someplace, then grab a sure-thing topic, read it, love it and save the rest for when you have the patience. Patience seems to be the main problem here, not how something is labeled, posted or shared. I wish you all could enjoy this forum as much as I do it. I look forward to reading the entire thing every morning with my coffee. Then the rest of the day has my head dancing with ideas. Thank you all for your contributions to this fabulous meeting place.


DonnieK said:


> Okay, so there is 7 pages now worth of comments and has anyone made any miraculous changes??? No, BUT, everyone that has wanted to has commented and expressed their desires. We all know what we WISH we had, (I wish I had a lunch bag full of $100 bills, but, I don't) and none of you have changed a thing. But, don't you realize that here in paradise you are allowed to voice your opinions about anything? Has it not dawned on just one of you that you have spent alot of time watching this post when you could have been doing something really constructive? Like looking at all the beautiful hand work that is pictured without regard to race color or creed? Can't you just admire all of the beautiful work of others without complaining? This is what wastes my time, (my choice) not whether someone spells correctly, or puts a C or a K for crying out loud. You cannot please everyone. And, if they put a separate place for crocheters, what will you complain about next? And if they add spell check, then what? And if EVERYONE starts putting c or k or a better discription in the title, then what can you find to complain about.
> Life is short ladies. Learn to look for the beauty of the work, the beauty of the individuals here in paradise. This is supposed to be for our pleasure. I am not pleased that we look for things to complain about so often.
> My life is short and I want to enjoy my time to laugh to congratulate people to encourage people to share their joys and sorrows Please let's put a stop to this now. It is very upsetting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> This requests has been made many many times. It does not seem to make a difference to most people.
> It would also be wonderful if a pattern link was posted with a picture. This also has been requested.
> I am not an animal lover and do not care to open a picture of a cat or dog. It would be nice if these were labeled.
> As long as I am on my soapbox, I also think it could be dangerous to ask for medical advice on the forum. Your trained medical professional is the one to contact for this information.


I'm with you regarding the medical advice, jinx. If one is compelled to check things out online, there are far better sites to do so, i.e.: Mayo Clinic, Cleveland Clinic, any major medical teaching center in other countries as well as USA, RealAge, WebMD, etc. Then, STILL check it out with your doctor!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I know. First we had yarn snobs...now it's forum snobs. I love to look at everyone's works, jokes, cats, dogs, knit, crochet or spelling. I have learned so much from looking at the "not really interested" topics. There is often a link or a kind word that speaks to me in the most unexpected places. Sometimes the crochet patterns are convertible and vice versa. If some folks don't have time before dashing off to work or someplace, then grab a sure-thing topic, read it, love it and save the rest for when you have the patience. Patience seems to be the main problem here, not how something is labeled, posted or shared. I wish you all could enjoy this forum as much as I do it. I look forward to reading the entire thing every morning with my coffee. Then the rest of the day has my head dancing with ideas. Thank you all for your contributions to this fabulous meeting place.
> 
> 
> DonnieK said:
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't consider myself a forum snob. I don't have the time to read all of KP in the morning with my coffee, a luxury you have. I'm employed as a freelancer, and I like to check KP when I have time during the day, on breaks. Being able to identify what I'd like to read and respond to would be an enormous help. I skip far too many posts that simply have a title of "Help" or some label that doesn't tell me much.

BTW, I'm on an editing listserv, and we have to have a label and a topic for all postings, or they simply don't get posted.

Sooooooo, if you have the time for reading all of KP, that's great for you. But it doesn't work for all of us, and it's not a matter of not having patience. It's a matter of having time. I'll start giving my posts a label, and I'll be sure to have a specific heading. And if that goes against someone's grain, so be it.

Again, just my $.02.

Hazel, who has to get back to work now that my break's up


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


Oh gee, I hope not! Could you just label it "joke" or J? I really look forward to your posts even though I have other pet peeves on this site. Most of them I just choose to overlook, given the alternative on not having KP at all.....


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

All of us don't have the time you do and it would help all the ones if they could just quickly go thru and pick the posts, (labled) 
I know for me to look at all the posts etc. it takes me way past my coffee of a morning. I have to skip past a lot and probably some of the ones I don't have time for would be benifical for me. If I could just see a small label about the subject would really help.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KayDee321 said:


> Definitely agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at the title of this forum at the top of any page, it has always been "Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum." Some time ago there was a general consensus that ALL crafts were welcome, or at least there appeared to be at that time.


----------



## tiki (Jul 19, 2011)

I like seeing it all and can click on what I want or ignore what doesn't look interesting. What a waste of time and space now.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bettylex said:


> I don't have strong feelings about separating knitting from crocheting, but I would like to see a separate section for toys and doll clothes.....or maybe a separate section for "garments and other wearables." I don't have any interest in making toy animals or doo dads. I may be the only one who feels this way, though.
> 
> Selecting a good subject for one's messages would help so that those who aren't interested can skip over them.


I agree.....


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I love this site. I think it is the best! It is run for the members but not by the members, so why do people come and use this wonderful site and then start complaining about it? I think is darn near perfect and enjoy almost everything it has to offer. KP is a bit like my knitting - not perfect but lots of fun.
IMHO those who keep whinging should start their own site and call it Moaning Minnies Paradise!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

So, did I spell crocheters correctly or not?


SylviaC said:


> mernie said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? Are not the machine knitters separated? Why not the crocheters? I wish we had spell check. I always have wished for that. I'm quite sure I just spelled crocheters incorrectly.
> ...


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


Cathy47, Please don't stop posting the pictures! I always enjoy them and look for your name! Maybe if you post something that isn't funny you could label it Serious!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.
> ...


:~D!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I totally agree. Admin. requests that we make it clear in the title of the post what the post is about. Having just re-read the rules for this forum, I realize that I have not always made my posts clear but will certainly try to do so in the future.

I love this forum and the members are like family. However, just like a real family we do not always agree nor are we always aware of the other family members circumstances. I don't have to be afraid of being late for work but in this day and age being late to work could cost you your job. I have lots of doctor appointments and I am always early for those because doctors overbook appointments and I certainly don't want to add to my wait time.

I am dealing with a computer which, although only a years old, takes several minutes to "click" from one subject to another (that little blue circle just keeps spinning around and no matter how many techs try, not one has been able to correct the problem). As soon as I win the lottery I shall buy another computer.

Until then I vow to do my best to make my posts clear to my forum family members and hope that they will do the same for me.

I do thjink it would ne nice is every forum member made it a point to review Admin. rules for this forum. I believe there would be fewer ruffled feathers for all.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> sblanch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't post often, but read every day and love the fact that there are very few "rules" or "good practices" required by the folks. This is a place from which all handcrafters can learn. Remember the saying "You can"t please 100% of the people 100% of the time". It is an open forum and I never have to be concerned about running into foul language or unseemly pictures. It also is a site that all ages can enjoy. I think we are very fortunate to be able to hear from folks that are up in their years who are filled with wisdom and experience, but also hear from the humorous or ones who are filled with love for their pets and family. I understand the slow computer issue, but I would rather take my time to pick and choose what I want to read than to discourage anyone from posting. I recently read an article about a person at work who was trying to organize a party and after numerous e-mails, suggestions, things people wanted or did not want, the organizor became so frustrated that they just cancelled the party. This web site is fantastic just the way it is. The designers and administrators should be complimented as well as those who post.
> ...


Totally agree!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I must second the comment that we could all use a GOOD review of the few rules that are on the forum. Postings in Links and Resources are supposed to be limited to 5 a day... Though I find cute pictures adorable and love my pet to pieces,,,,,, this tends to get a bit overdone as well.... Religion and politices is OUT and for good reason.... Starting a new thread, instead of staying on the one you are responding to it a bother---- Posting in the wrong category is irritating..... I personally dislike people referring us to a download or their Ravelry or BLOG or whatever... This is also not supposed to be done, according to the rules. Self-promotion is one of my biggest sore spots. I also hate seeing people post their personal info,, also against the rules, and I used to have big problems with people wasting pages and pages of a post asking for a pattern or other info that has already been given because they didn't take the time to read the whole thread...... Because many have been following the practice of listing what the *chose* to share in the very beginning, this problem has *almost* completely disappeared. YEAH TEAM.......

All that said.... the more info in the title, the better for slow computers, skimming through for those that interest you the most, etc. etc. I have certain names that I just don't bother to open very often, knowing it won't be of interest to *me*.

There will always be people who don't bother to read the rules.... There will always be people new to the forum. Leading by example is probably the best way to encourage change....


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I do both. So it doesn't matter.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.
> 
> Since many of us begin our day with the forum I wonder if it would help if we "label" our posts and pictures by stating whether it is knit or a crochet related.
> Whatcha think?


I read KP on my iPhone before I even get out of bed - how's that for beginning my day? Yes, it would be nice to have a K or C to help folks who need it. I don't object to doing that if it would help others.

OTOH, thread drift sometimes takes a topic that began as K into the C category and even elsewhere sometimes. It would be a shame to miss some really good information if you skip a topic because it appeared not to be your favorite technique. I don't knit sweaters but I still learn a lot from what people say about them. I just read them all, or at least as many as I can and drop in from time to time during the day. And night.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I totally agree that it would be a big help for those of us who are trying to use our KP time more efficiently, and it certainly won't take much time for posters. I, for one, would definitely appreciate it. Besides noting whether a post relates to knitting or crocheting, a general description would be helpful. For example, although I admire them, I don't see myself making shawls or baby clothes and if I know that a post relates to those, I only look if I have time to spare (which isn't usually the case).
> Jan


It's one additional keystroke - K or C - and it would make this forum so much more productive for a whole lot of folks - if we really wanted to bowl over the world and cause so much trouble for the posters they could also put in a second additional key stroke - $ or F (free) / but I forget - we wouldn't want to make the site more convenient for anyone. What was I thinking.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > When I first found the forum it seemed most of the posts and pictures were related to knitting. The crocheters are catching up! I admire crochet but have been unable to master more than a single crochet edge around a bound off neck or sleeve.
> ...


OTOH - if people are skipping topics because they don't id as K or C they will never find the nuggets anyway and it might sound like we are telling people to find the nuggets you must read every thing. For Pete's sake - what is the big deal over a K or a C.......


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Karoy said:


> I do both. So it doesn't matter.


imho it only doesn't matter to you - it matters to lots of others.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I love this site. I think it is the best! It is run for the members but not by the members, so why do people come and use this wonderful site and then start complaining about it? I think is darn near perfect and enjoy almost everything it has to offer. KP is a bit like my knitting - not perfect but lots of fun.
> IMHO those who keep whinging should start their own site and call it Moaning Minnies Paradise!


People are not whining imho - trying to improve it


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Since I don't think you post ANY "junk" please go on posting as much as you do. I read the chit chat last as "dessert" for my KP "meal".


Rosette said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Good suggestions here. I'll try and do what is right. Appreciate the older members letting us know a few things that we are doing wrong. I did print out the rules and read them but I sure don't remember them all.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, I am up to page 3 on this subject----So now we have labels for knitting or crocheting or tatting or blah, blah, blah.
And we have labels for Adults, babies, tween, toddlers, men, women, ................
And, we have titles that are more descriptive..........
I am still on modem dial up and there is nothing slower than that I can assure you. And, it looks like I am the only one who feels this way.........but, I enjoy reading every post. The only one I slide by are the machine knitting because I have no machine and cannot help anyone and do no need help with one. But, I love the jokes in Chit Chat because I always being my day with coffee and hopefully a huge belly laugh as I read that topic first.
I am home, I can knit or crochet as I please, so I am not in a rush to do anything. What will happen to me if I am a little late for an appointment? They gonna eat me?? Same for those who work, so, you are late what they gonna do? Fire you? Or what if you miss doing a couple rows of your pattern? It is like the person who comes flying around you on the road, only to be met again beside you at the traffic light-------he got ahead, but, I caught up and I did not break the speed limit or practically run somone over, and I am still in the same place at the same time as they are!
This site is supposed to be relaxing----so, relax----enjoy others people's posts and pictures, life is short. And, I am speaking from someone who knows that very well. I don't get in a rush about about anything anymore.
Sorry this was a missle, but, you could have just clicked off me! LOL

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I agree with Donnie...We have enough rules in our lives. And it is Knitting Paradise, so no need to label it. If crocheters want to do it, that's fine.

Now they want us to label child or adult or doll? Trust me, it will never end. Soon the titles will be longer than the posts.

It ain't broke!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Wouldn't matter for me in the pictures section because I look at every photo that is posted. I love to see what everyone has made no matter the craft.
> I do agree that a post that starts with 'HELP' is not helpful at all but if I do not have the ability to help in that instance, I just move on. It really doesn't bother me personally. I would look anyway because I might get some useful info too.


My thoughts exactly. I read every post (except the machine section) no matter what the subject because you never know what you will learn.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Rosette said:


> I love this site. I think it is the best! It is run for the members but not by the members, so why do people come and use this wonderful site and then start complaining about it? I think is darn near perfect and enjoy almost everything it has to offer. KP is a bit like my knitting - not perfect but lots of fun.
> IMHO those who keep whinging should start their own site and call it Moaning Minnies Paradise!


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a good idea but implimenting it would be like trying to herd cats.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think so. It's a place to share our work and I appreciate more than the only craft I do (knitting). I don't want to exclude anything crocheted or loomed. I'm not really interested in making baby garments or animals, to say nothing of doll clothes, but I appreciate seeing them and I'm almost convinced I want to try a pocket bear. I have no use for a tea cozy because I make tea by the cup in my microwave (ok, I can see you tea aficionados cringing), but I do have a tea pot and would love to make a cozy for it. I don't think it's necessary or even desirable to segregate crafts. I don't copy crochet patterns very often, but I occasionally do because I want to expand the things I do.
As an after-thought, many can't even categorize their posts. For instance, in the Main, there are people who post topics that clearly belong in Chit Chat. At one time, Admin did a fair job of reassigning posts into their proper category, although I think they were often wrong, but now, they don't seem to bother. I think we have lost members because of it. I certainly don't want to lose members because of some whiners who really aren't doing anything to improve the site. In fact, their whining should be in Chit Chat, not the Main section.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> It's a good idea but implimenting it would be like trying to herd cats.


Or put socks on roosters! (I love my sock knitting!) :lol:


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

No offense intended, but I find it funny, that a post being long would upset anyone. You're allowed to stop reading it at any time. Descriptions would be nice, but I don't think most will remember, anymore than people remember to add pattern sources. But I'm not complaining, I love this site. And yes, crocheters was spelled correctly. (I think) LOL. Just wanted you to get an answer.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you, Jill. I have been wondering. And I agree with you wholeheartedly....


JillF said:


> No offense intended, but I find it funny, that a post being long would upset anyone. You're allowed to stop reading it at any time. Descriptions would be nice, but I don't think most will remember, anymore than people remember to add pattern sources. But I'm not complaining, I love this site. And yes, crocheters was spelled correctly. (I think) LOL. Just wanted you to get an answer.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I post a lot of links and try to remember to include crochet in the title when appropriate. As for adding other labels, such as teen, toddler, etc, if I did that I'd probably have to stop posting links. I don't have that much time to devote to it.

I'm very appreciative of everything everyone shares here; let's please just be thankful we have such a site where everyone is so friendly and generous. I don't expect others to cater to me by putting every possible specific in a post title. Most of us are very busy these days, those of us who post and those who mostly just read posts. I've received some ridiculous PMs in the past, with suggestions about how I can improve my posts. If I took them seriously I'd never post links again!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I post a lot of links and try to remember to include crochet in the title when appropriate. As for adding other labels, such as teen, toddler, etc, if I did that I'd probably have to stop posting links. I don't have that much time to devote to it.
> 
> I'm very appreciative of everything everyone shares here; let's please just be thankful we have such a site where everyone is so friendly and generous. I don't expect others to cater to me by putting every possible specific in a post title. Most of us are very busy these days, those of us who post and those who mostly just read posts. I've received some ridiculous PMs in the past, with suggestions about how I can improve my posts. If I took them seriously I'd never post links again!


Debdolina, Thank you. I appreciate your links and the time you spend to find them. Don't do anything that makes you stop posting them. Anyone who PM's you for that, has too much time on their hands. I think some people have some control issues. Since when do we get to TELL people how to post? We can ask nicely the Ann has done here, but PM's about our posts? I think that's going to far. Just MHO


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Perhaps a separate topic for crocheting could be offered by the forum newsletter, as the machine knitting topics are separated. Then we don't have to rely so much on each individual to remember their c or their k. I still would look at everything as I love it all whether it is personally useful or not...my computer is fast though and that does make a difference.


Glad I kept reading. This was my thought. If the KP admin separated the K and the P it would solve this problem. That said, putting a K or P in the title of the post takes a fraction of a second and might just nudge the admin along. (Sorry if I duplicated too many posts. Only read the first 4 pages.)


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I post a lot of links and try to remember to include crochet in the title when appropriate. As for adding other labels, such as teen, toddler, etc, if I did that I'd probably have to stop posting links. I don't have that much time to devote to it.
> 
> I'm very appreciative of everything everyone shares here; let's please just be thankful we have such a site where everyone is so friendly and generous. I don't expect others to cater to me by putting every possible specific in a post title. Most of us are very busy these days, those of us who post and those who mostly just read posts. I've received some ridiculous PMs in the past, with suggestions about how I can improve my posts. If I took them seriously I'd never post links again!


I am not sure this request applies to the links. The title of the section is "Links" after all. If I have the time to browse links then I have the time to enjoy and surf through all that are posted. The K or C is something I could easily add to my own post be it a question, observation, or picture of a project.


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

This is what I love about KP. It's NEVER boring. All kinds of info ,things I've never known about, and it's all a learning process. This forum also keeps me company,it keeps me occuppied with something other than my problems etc... Maybe labeling "K" or "C", other than this I hope this forum doesn't change.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This would be great, in a perfect world. I'd never have to open another crochet topic again. But people already don't follow the rules here, or even read them. So what's one more rule not to read or follow? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I post a lot of links and try to remember to include crochet in the title when appropriate. As for adding other labels, such as teen, toddler, etc, if I did that I'd probably have to stop posting links. I don't have that much time to devote to it.
> 
> I'm very appreciative of everything everyone shares here; let's please just be thankful we have such a site where everyone is so friendly and generous. I don't expect others to cater to me by putting every possible specific in a post title. Most of us are very busy these days, those of us who post and those who mostly just read posts. I've received some ridiculous PMs in the past, with suggestions about how I can improve my posts. If I took them seriously I'd never post links again!


You are a great asset to the forum Deb...
Don't you dare change, and don't fret (or edit) if you don't have it "properly" tagged.
I am always drawn to your contributions...and open your posts in links and resources. 
Thank you for your generosity in sharing what you find.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> debdobalina said:
> 
> 
> > I post a lot of links and try to remember to include crochet in the title when appropriate. As for adding other labels, such as teen, toddler, etc, if I did that I'd probably have to stop posting links. I don't have that much time to devote to it.
> ...


I believe it would apply to the links...
these same folks will continue to say "mark it as K or C because I only knit...and am not interested in crochet."


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

You will be happy to know I labeled my new post, glad to get along with everyone, and will do what I can to make it easy and enjoyable for each of us. God Bless


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How 'bout a compromise? What if those of us who want to label our posts go ahead and do so? And those who don't want to label their posts don't have to? So, for those of us who like labels, at least some of the posts would have labels. From now on, I'll put a K or an S (for spinning) in my posts, and I'll try to be specific in the title of my post.

Hazel


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> How 'bout a compromise? What if those of us who want to label our posts go ahead and do so? And those who don't want to label their posts don't have to? So, for those of us who like labels, at least some of the posts would have labels. From now on, I'll put a K or an S (for spinning) in my posts, and I'll try to be specific in the title of my post.
> 
> Hazel


Sounds like a perfect plan.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I really dont have time for jokes. I would prefer labeling knit or crochet identifiers.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I really dont have time for jokes. I would prefer labeling knit or crochet identifiers.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I have seen forums before where there were VERY specific requirements about thread titles. Usually you need something along the lines of a 'team' to police all the posts to make sure they are correct. Of course, with the report issue button, members could just appoint themselves as the overseers, maybe that would work? Naturally we will need to do something to the posts that do not follow the guidelines - should they be deleted or should we appoint someone to correct them? Now that we have that taken care of - what should we do to those who fail to follow the 'guidelines'? suspend their access? shame them publicly (like the check bouncers at the local deli)? Will someone be making a key or standard so that newer members can decipher what the tread title means? :roll:

I think that if you want to be very specific with your thread title - *K $ child sweater pattern stitch question* - then do it, but honestly is there anything wrong with - *sweater stitch confusion*?

I am a newer member and I suppose it is not my place to say. I am certainly guilty of asking questions and not being so specific in my thread title. I will be sure to be very careful before I post any threads. I guess I assumed that this was a place of camaraderie and learning.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

This is meant to be a place of camaraderie and learning. We shouldn't have to police anything. We're all adults, all capable of being considerate and kind.

I have recently started adding a $ when I'm posting a link to a pattern that costs money. I try to remember to mention if a pattern is crocheted. Beyond that, well, it just gets too time consuming, and tad bit ridiculous.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I just read all 10 pages. I was not aware until today that there were so many rules. I must have messed with a lot of them. After all these comments, what was decided? Does anyone know? Or care?


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I think any correct label helps. For example, I skip all the posts with "baby" in them. I have no small children who I knit for and although I admire the work of all the knitters who make baby stuff, I don't always have the time to read those. I'll try to put a K or C in my topics, as appropriate.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I read every thing,and reply to those that interest me.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

nbaker said:


> I just read whatever is posted. If I'm not interested in the post after opening it I click back to Main and try the next one. Just because it is labeled crochet doesn't mean it won't apply to something I am knitting. I learn so much from others I don't want to limit what is offered.


I do the same. If I have no particular interest in the topic or I can't answer then I go onto the next subject. Would make no difference whether it were crochet or knitting.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> How 'bout a compromise? What if those of us who want to label our posts go ahead and do so? And those who don't want to label their posts don't have to? So, for those of us who like labels, at least some of the posts would have labels. From now on, I'll put a K or an S (for spinning) in my posts, and I'll try to be specific in the title of my post.
> 
> Hazel


Agreed Hazel. You have hit the nail on the head. I for one will put something like "knitted baby sweater" instead of "sweater". Why does this seem to annoy some people?


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > How 'bout a compromise? What if those of us who want to label our posts go ahead and do so? And those who don't want to label their posts don't have to? So, for those of us who like labels, at least some of the posts would have labels. From now on, I'll put a K or an S (for spinning) in my posts, and I'll try to be specific in the title of my post.
> ...


Inishowen, looks like you are already using descriptive titles and what lovely knitting you do. Even if I didn't have a baby to knit for, I would want to see the gorgeous knitting that shows your talent!! So much great knitting on here and so inspirational even if it isn't just for me. I know there are others on here that don't feel that way and they have a right to their opinion. Just wanted to say that I am so in awe of so much of the knitting/crocheting and talent on here. I actually thought I wasn't interested in crocheting any more and then saw some of the patterns on here and have reconsidered. If we remember to K or C our labels, it will be nice for those who want it, now if we can only remember.

To the person that said this is in the wrong place for this thread, I would have put it in the wrong place too. It is related to knitting/crochet and I would have put it here too. Guess I will never understand where to put things??? I really don't understand. This is related to the topic. It says chit chat is not related to knitting/crochet. We talked about mystery boxes, now it is mystery rules. I will never figure out how to post now. Can anyone explain why this post is in the wrong place. I want to do it right and I guess I must apologize for irritating so many. I loved this site when I joined but wonder how much I am doing now to stress others out. I read where others even left the site because of this. Hmmmm....really, it is so hard to be right all the time and I know I make mistakes. When I joined I couldn't wait to start my day out here with my morning cup of coffee but now it is changing, wondering what I have said or done to cause others problems. I did read the rules, honest and do try. Maybe it will just be best to post only pictures of knitting for me and try to remember to label.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

daralene said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Hazel Blumberg said:
> ...


Thank you for saying such nice things about my knitting. You have made my day after the negative things people were saying yesterday. Just enjoy the forum and don't let anyone put you off.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Inishowen: Thank you for saying such nice things about my knitting. You have made my day after the negative things people were saying yesterday. Just enjoy the forum and don't let anyone put you off.
________________________

You are so welcome!! Those striping yarns and adorable baby sweaters you knit that are so beautiful. I thought I didn't want to see toys either but that one is adorable that you did,as are so many of them. It is nice that you label your titles for others. Seems you have been doing this all along. There was a velveteen rabbit in pictures a few weeks back, or it looked like one and I would have missed that if I had skipped toys. 

I think I will just quit posting things other than pictures. I just don't need the stress. Have 3 people in family with serious illnesses, one just had brain surgery and 2 months in ICU, another with heart, and another with stage 4 cancer. I came on here like gangbusters, so excited to be with fellow knitters, but think it's better just to knit and do photos of knitting and share that way. Everyone has enough stress in their lives, so this way I won't be putting things in the wrong place. I have enough stress too. Off to chemo this morning, (not for me.) I'm dealing with life and death situations as are so many on here. This is such an inspirational site with great knittiing and a wonderful outlet for me. Keep those photos coming and thank you to all who do.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Send your requests directly to Administration !! 
I for one, would love it if posts were labeled.... OR a separate topic headings for knitting & crocheting. I have sent this suggestion to the Administration but obviously it has not been implemented but I think that the more it is requested the greater chance that they will seriously consider it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oma lisa said:


> Send your requests directly to Administration !!
> I for one, would love it if posts were labeled.... OR a separate topic headings for knitting & crocheting. I have sent this suggestion to the Administration but obviously it has not been implemented but I think that the more it is requested the greater chance that they will seriously consider it.


I really doubt that this would have much effect on what is already being done. We have over 61,000 members and what is the effect of having less than 30 members wanting a change going to do? Nothing.


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Linday said:


> It would be really nice if people were more descriptive in the title of their posts. Titles like "Help" can mean many things where "I need help with cast on" or I need help with yarn choices" doesn't leave things so wide open. Many people are very good about the title of their posts and adding knit or crochet to the title would just be that much better. I read both, although I am a better knitter than crocheter. Tips on both are really good to have but when time is limited knowing in advance would benefit those who have to make a choice.


"Help" really doesn't help at all. I found a thread yesterday but didn't bookmark it. I don't know what her title was but I spent the better part of the evening going through the Active Topics to find it again. She got NO responses to her request. In fact someone else posted exactly what this dear lady was looking for. I can't "help" her because I can't find her! I wish people would post with better titles AND in the right category.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

OH.....MY..........GOSH! Is it really possible that this thread is so important that it engenders name-calling? SNOBS? Come on now. Someone made a legitimate suggestion, and each individual can choose to do it or not. I'm disappointed in the tone this thread has taken and fear that the "heat" will limit other valuable suggestions. I hope not.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ginger57 said:


> Linday said:
> 
> 
> > It would be really nice if people were more descriptive in the title of their posts. Titles like "Help" can mean many things where "I need help with cast on" or I need help with yarn choices" doesn't leave things so wide open. Many people are very good about the title of their posts and adding knit or crochet to the title would just be that much better. I read both, although I am a better knitter than crocheter. Tips on both are really good to have but when time is limited knowing in advance would benefit those who have to make a choice.
> ...


It really is so frustrating when that happens!!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The original post was perfectly fine and a good suggestion. It was the "I'm not interested in your baby things" "I hate it when people can't spell or take a decent picture". "Jokes are a waste of time" That, to me, is snobbish. I used the term because the whole thread reminded me about the "yarn snob" thread that heated up a while back. I did not give it that name. I think the c and k designation could be very helpful to people or web adm. making separate topic areas. Criticizing people's tastes and project choices just seems cruel.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I've learned...from training dogs LOL...ignore behaviors that you don't like...and praise the ones you do like...the bad behaviors will go away and the good ones will stay ....works with people too! Just sayin'


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

lilangel said:


> I have seen forums before where there were VERY specific requirements about thread titles. Usually you need something along the lines of a 'team' to police all the posts to make sure they are correct. Of course, with the report issue button, members could just appoint themselves as the overseers, maybe that would work? Naturally we will need to do something to the posts that do not follow the guidelines - should they be deleted or should we appoint someone to correct them? Now that we have that taken care of - what should we do to those who fail to follow the 'guidelines'? suspend their access? shame them publicly (like the check bouncers at the local deli)? Will someone be making a key or standard so that newer members can decipher what the tread title means? :roll:
> 
> I think that if you want to be very specific with your thread title - *K $ child sweater pattern stitch question* - then do it, but honestly is there anything wrong with - *sweater stitch confusion*?
> 
> I am a newer member and I suppose it is not my place to say. I am certainly guilty of asking questions and not being so specific in my thread title. I will be sure to be very careful before I post any threads. I guess I assumed that this was a place of camaraderie and learning.


Fahgetaboutit... This too shall pass. This is not a requirement the Admin. asks us to fulfill. Just post away and be happy. 99% of the people here won't know what your C or K is for, anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

lilangel said:


> I have seen forums before where there were VERY specific requirements about thread titles. Usually you need something along the lines of a 'team' to police all the posts to make sure they are correct. Of course, with the report issue button, members could just appoint themselves as the overseers, maybe that would work? Naturally we will need to do something to the posts that do not follow the guidelines - should they be deleted or should we appoint someone to correct them? Now that we have that taken care of - what should we do to those who fail to follow the 'guidelines'? suspend their access? shame them publicly (like the check bouncers at the local deli)? Will someone be making a key or standard so that newer members can decipher what the tread title means? :roll:
> 
> I think that if you want to be very specific with your thread title - *K $ child sweater pattern stitch question* - then do it, but honestly is there anything wrong with - *sweater stitch confusion*?
> 
> I am a newer member and I suppose it is not my place to say. I am certainly guilty of asking questions and not being so specific in my thread title. I will be sure to be very careful before I post any threads. I guess I assumed that this was a place of camaraderie and learning.


I have been here for almost one year now. This has never been an issue before, so why now? KP members who are posting are already supposed to be making their topic titles descriptive. It says that in the rules and regulations and those are not followed. 
There is a minority of members who are acting so hard done by because they may have to read two or three lines of a post that is about knitting or crochet? By minority, I mean what -- maybe 20 members out of more than 61,000 are upset? You have to be realistic. If that is not possible for you, then you may feel free to join a different knitting and crocheting site. You all knew fully well when you signed up that this was a site where knitting and crochet was discussed and supported.

lilangel, you just go right ahead and post whatever you wish to post here at the Knitting Paradise! It is not, I repeat, it is not a dictatorial regime that is followed here. Yes, there are guidelines for posting but honestly, sometimes there are some people who want things so controlled that everything is stiffled.

Lighten up people, you are trying to make mountains over a tiny little bump in the ground! If this is the only thing in your life that you have to make an issue out of, then I do feel sorry for you and pity your life.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

WoW! I didn't know there was a problem. I try to label my stuff, but most of the time I put it in Main. Sorry if I stressed out folks. I thought everyone did what I do: if I want to read it, I do and if I stumble onto something that is not of interest, I just go to the next thing. . . .I'm sorry to learn that there are issues over some of the things mentioned in these 11 pages. I love coming to this site because everyone seemed so welcoming and pleasant. I'm disheartened to learn there are such strong feelings over some of these things. I hope the new members won't be turned off by what is written here. There's trouble in Paradise. . . .I agree with 5mmdpns,lighten up people. After all, this is Knitting Paradise. Send trouble packing. Post where you want and if you post in what is the wrong place to some, I hope they will either read your post or move on. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Amen.


Knitnewbie said:


> WoW! I didn't know there was a problem. I try to label my stuff, but most of the time I put it in Main. Sorry if I stressed out folks. I thought everyone did what I do: if I want to read it, I do and if I stumble onto something that is not of interest, I just go to the next thing. . . .I'm sorry to learn that there are issues over some of the things mentioned in these 11 pages. I love coming to this site because everyone seemed so welcoming and pleasant. I'm disheartened to learn there are such strong feelings over some of these things. I hope the new members won't be turned off by what is written here. There's trouble in Paradise. . . .I agree with 5mmdpns,lighten up people. After all, this is Knitting Paradise. Send trouble packing. Post where you want and if you post in what is the wrong place to some, I hope they will either read your post or move on. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

I must say, I am AMAZED how this becomes such a debated topic!! One word for those who vote "no" because YOU wouldn't use it.... how about a little CONSIDERATION for those of us who would find it beneficial ? Regardless if you would use it or not, how difficult is it to type one letter (K or C) in the title of your post ???? I understand there are topics that aren't related to knitting or crocheting, and in that instance isn't it obvious that no designation would be necessary??


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

mernie said:


> Amen.
> 
> 
> Knitnewbie said:
> ...


I SO AGREE !!!! WOW.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Knitnewbie,

Couldn't have said it better myself. People are free to go on to something else if what they've clicked on isn't their thing. That's how I do it.

There is a spirit of intolerance which rears its head on KP from time to time. I believe it's in the minority, but it causes ripples of dissatisfaction and, in some cases, hurt feelings, and for what? Because some members want everything done for them so they don't have to waste precious seconds on a link that isn't to their liking?

Please, can't we all just get along?


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

"Nailing jello to a tree"? OMG I think that is the funniest thing I have heard in years! Where did you get that?
Kristine



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I do both knit and crochet too many years to count...
> IMHO...it would like be nailing jello to a tree to get everyone to cooperate...


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cathy,
Keep 'em coming! Rev 'em up! Your posts, especially the kitty and animal pics, keep me going when I just can't any more.
Kristine



cathy47 said:


> Well here we go. I will refrain from posting so much junk here. One because I would not know what one person finds funny to that of another. What I might find funny the rest may not and the other way around. And I didn't realize there was so much space being taken with all the stuff i been posting. So I will just slow it down.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

wetfeet2 said:


> Cathy,
> Keep 'em coming! Rev 'em up! Your posts, especially the kitty and animal pics, keep me going when I just can't any more.
> Kristine
> 
> ...


Kathy, keep on posting your pictures. I am another person who likes to see them whenever I go on KP. Please don't take offence at what a minority of people are saying.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree and hope I remember to put a K or a C. Yell at me if I forget. 
While we are at it, it would be nice to post a picture when asking for help on it. If you can't, maybe post a link to it to see what your talking about.


----------

